# Anywhere to practice?



## atroxsilentium (Jan 24, 2004)

Have any of you found a comfortable and easy transition place to practice socializing or speaking in front of a group? Any ideas? I can't seem to think of a place where people would be generally open.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## atroxsilentium (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks! That was excellent advice. I didn't think there would be one anywhere near me, and it turns out there's one that meets at the library down the street!


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

Tell me more about Toastmasters. I was thinking about doing this. What's holding me back about going is I think I might have a meltdown infront of everyone there. I'm sure they're aware of people having SA and being a little more than just nervous. I think I will eventually use Toastmasters. Anything to help me. At the moment I'm a little raw and emotional. I really would like to start facing some fears and working on gaining some confidence though.


----------



## heymikey (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm really interested in this Toastmasters thing. I'm thinking of joining at my local toastmasters group. Does anybody know if they charge a fee to join? What activities do they do? Has anyone seen major improvements in their self-confidence through this?


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

http://www.toastmasters.org/

I called up and asked a few questions. The lady I spoke with told me that the people there range from higher level managers at IBM who are just shaky at giving presentations to people who are downright terrified and weren't able to say even hello for over a year. Some people present business like speaches and some bare their soul. One person wasn't able to speak for a year and now is a chairperson and you can't shut her up. 
I suggest to call them up and ask some questions. Good luck to ya.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been a member of several Toastmasters clubs over the years. Still, I've never gotten around to giving any speeches. Most of the time, I just do some of the other less anxiety provoking responsibilities such as timer and grammarian but I have also been Toastmaster, table topics master etc. Any practice helps improve your confidence speaking in front of others. Most of the members of Toastmasters clubs are uninformed about social anxiety, so don't expect any sympathy from them.

There are other ways one can practice becoming more comfortable when speaking in front of others. There are jobs or volunteer positions one can apply for which will allow you to talk to the public. Some less stressful ones that come to mind are jobs at information desks or as a receptionist, a cashier at a movie theater, working at a table at a flea market etc.


----------

